
Bill Gurley's open letter to Uber - rmason
https://pando.com/2016/04/21/bill-gurley-either-most-unselfaware-man-planet-or-he-just-wrote-open-letter-uber/eec3e53546e8148e5a80754af78c54d73ba258a7/
======
greenyoda
I couldn't find a link in this article to Gurley's article, but apparently,
this is it:

[http://abovethecrowd.com/2016/04/21/on-the-road-to-
recap/](http://abovethecrowd.com/2016/04/21/on-the-road-to-recap/)

(HN discussion, a month ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11539791](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11539791))

And today, we read that Uber got a $3.5 billion investment from Saudi Arabia’s
investment fund:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11817959](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11817959)

